# Whose Profile Picture Do You Like the Best?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Lots of interesting profile pictures on this forum. Whose do you like the best? I think I know the most epic and daring...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassic said:


> Lots of interesting profile pictures on this forum. Whose do you like the best? I think I know the most epic and daring...


Yours of cause, who else.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll go for Neoshredder, could say KenOC but he changes too much!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

By profile picture do you mean profile picture, or avatar?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was a Zika baby...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Biwa´s is nice, for example
http://www.talkclassical.com/members/biwa.html


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't viewed everyone's avatar, but so far I like Dim7's .  Pugg's too. I don't think it should be limited to just one.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

I like many avatars. Templeton´s is very nice, Xenakiboy´s and jms` are disturbing in a good way and Pugg´s is always charming.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Pugg Pugg Pugg Pugg


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been trying to set a record here, and keep my avatar as long as possible. All I did recently was zoom in a little, but it's same picture.

I like Ingelou's the most maybe.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Without a doubt, for me, *EddieRUKiddingVarese* is epicness personified. Bold stuff my friend, just like the music you listen to.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ginger is a classic .


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually I may like yours best, Klassic, as I think it's Schiller? I love Schiller, my current signature is a Schiller quote. Also, Wood had a Robert Bresson avatar I think, a person I like as much as Schiller.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2016)

motoboy said:


> Pugg Pugg Pugg Pugg


It's Puggalicious


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I've been trying to set a record here, and keep my avatar as long as possible. All I did recently was zoom in a little, but it's same picture.


Same. I've had the same once since I joined. lol


----------

